# [Recherche] Quelques fonds d'écran



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous je recherche des fonds d'écran que j'ai utilisé dans le passé (époque Jaguar-Panther).
Malheureusement j'ai perdu mes fichiers et ne sais plus ou les trouver sur le net.
Voici les différents fonds que je recherche : 

1, 2 et 3

Merci par avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2008)

Salut Corentin  

Bon, j'en ai 2 sur 3. Jamais vu le 2ème, quant au 3ème, un petit coup de photoshop pour le rendre utilisable. Je t'ai fait une version 1440x900, si il te faut du 1680x1050, tu me dis, je te fais ça.  

Bye bye

Corentin


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

Ah merci beaucoup Tumb !
Entre les deux messages je me suis fait aussi une petite version perso du troisième.
Merci encore c'est super.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Ah au fait j'ai retrouvé le dernier , ici j'ai juste modifié la couleur.


----------

